# Extended Warranty help needed



## T_E (Aug 11, 2010)

I am considering purchasing an extended warranty on my 08 Pathfinder SE V8 with 32,000 miles. The original warranty expires in about two weeks. 

Can anyone provide guidance on a good source? I prefer Nissan genuine over aftermarket. Will most likely go for 72k or 84k mile option, 96 month.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

read the fine print. Most extended warranties are garbage and will require either a large deductible for coverage or won't repair anything at all.


----------



## T_E (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm looking for a Nissan warranty, with $50 deductible. Only snag I'm seeing is that the Pathfinder has to go thru a 95 point inspection at my expense.

So far I've seen a considerable variance on prices!!!


----------



## NissanWarranty (Nov 6, 2005)

T_E said:


> I'm looking for a Nissan warranty, with $50 deductible. Only snag I'm seeing is that the Pathfinder has to go thru a 95 point inspection at my expense.
> 
> So far I've seen a considerable variance on prices!!!


Yes, before you can purchase a Nissan Security+Plus, you would need to have a local Nissan dealership perform a 95 point Nissan inspection, not the 156 point certified inspection. This typically costs the consumer 1 labor hour, which turns out to be anywhere from $75-150 depending on your Nissan dealer. This helps to protect you and Nissan. As all future claims under the policy can not be confidently determined as mechanical breakdown and not pre-existing conditions. 

You can get the Nissan inspection form by (downloading it here).



Be sure your Nissan Extended Warranty is *Genuine* by visiting: Nissan Extended Warranty

--Follow us on Twitter @NissanWarranty
--Have you checked your Nissan Recalls lately?
--Do you *"really"* know your Nissan Factory Warranty?


----------



## T_E (Aug 11, 2010)

I decided to pass on the extended warranty. The Pathfinder has a 5 year drivetrain warranty anyway, so spending $1500 for a 8 year 100k extended warranty including the $100 inspection was too much, in my opinion. 

I'll look back and see whether this was a good decision.....in 5 years.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Not only do you have the 5 year/ 60000 mi powertrain warranty, but you also have the long term emission warranty currently covering your vehicle. For instance, the catalytic converters and the ECM are covered for 8 years/80000 miles. Other items will depend on whether your vehicle is California or Federal emissions certified. Information can be found in the warranty booklet that came with your vehicle.

As far as extended warranties, the ones from the manufacturers are usually the best. Back in the late 90's, I spent some time as an independant mechanical inspector and worked with a number of "aftermarket" warranty companies. Some were okay and some were horrible! You definately need to read the terms and coverage before purchasing one. Avoid ones that don't cover seals and failures resulting from failed seals. Most will want you to keep your vehicle serviced per manufacturer's service schedule and you'll want to keep receipts handy. Also, be aware of rental car coverage and deductables. Back in the day, the best warranty insurance companies I dealt with were GE Capital and Corinthian Management. The worst was Phoenix~American out of Florida. They will go to no ends to find a way to deny your claim!


----------



## elgato (Jun 23, 2011)

*Warranty quotes*

I am trying to get an online quote from VadenNissanWarranty.com. Yes I know they are a sponsor.

You fill out all the information expecting to get back an email quote.
Instead you get a barrage of emails asking you to call them. The emails also say that you can reply to the email. However when you reply you get email returned due to an invalid address.

Come on Vaden, clean up this mess and simply send email quotes like the others.


----------

